# Kings @ Celtics (1/27)



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

<center> *@* 

*Sacramento Kings (18-24) @ Boston Celtics (17-25)
Boston, Friday January 27th, 2006
4:30 PT, CSN-West/NBALP *
--------------------------------------------------------------------

I have no clue who are gonna start for either team because both teams just went through major trades. 

</center>


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

i voted Kings. I don't think Szczrb will be in uniform so if Artest is the C's will get thrashed. But what do i care my 2 favorite teams. GO KINGS!! GO CELTICS!! :biggrin:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Artest is getting booed every time he touches the ball.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Well, that was pathetic. As presently constructed, this team can not win on an off night for Bibby. Ron played great, and he would have defended even better, but there were about 5 times when he simple did not know when the Kings do and do not switch on screens. 

If anyone didn't see the game, do not jump to the conclusion that Miller played well just because he had 22 points. He probably gave up 30 with his complete inability to defend the post and apathetic rebounding. He may be the worst post defending big man in the league, and he has totally stopped rebounding since Bonzi came to town. I can't belive Skinner didn't get into this game...

But there were plenty of terrible performances to go around. Martin's worst game starting, Hart was useless as usual, Thomas seemingly had 10 TO's by himself, Shareef played almost as badly as he did vs. NY. He is a warrior for being out there, but he isn't helping the team at all, yet still, no Skinner.

Thank god we don't have to play Boston again this season. The collect players that I hate. They traded Ricky Davis for Kandiman and Scissor-biak, two players I hate even worse than Davis.


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

Artest is the real deal. He really is THAT good I guess.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Well, that was pathetic. As presently constructed, this team can not win on an off night for Bibby. Ron played great, and he would have defended even better, but there were about 5 times when he simple did not know when the Kings do and do not switch on screens.
> 
> If anyone didn't see the game, do not jump to the conclusion that Miller played well just because he had 22 points. He probably gave up 30 with his complete inability to defend the post and apathetic rebounding. *He may be the worst post defending big man in the league*, and he has totally stopped rebounding since Bonzi came to town. I can't belive Skinner didn't get into this game...
> 
> ...


Yao?


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I'll take Yao as a post defender over Miller any day of the week. Brad gets posted by scrubs way to much to be worse than a guy that at least has 7 feet, 6 inches going for him.


----------

